# Keep blowing Fuses - Help



## Troopster19 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have 2 subs. I have them hooked up to a battery in my trunk and i run a wire from the positive on that battery to the positive on the main battery in the engine compartment. I have a fuse close to the front battery and one close to the back battery. I noticed by subs weren't working so I inspected my wire and found both 80 amp fuses had blown. I thought it was a fluke due to me shorting something out before, so I put in spare 40 amp fuses I had. It worked for a little while and both of those blew too. Any ideas? Could I be when I start the car the front battery draws from the back and the fuses can't handle it? And suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

That extra battery in the boot wont make any difference. Maybe just slightly longer running time.

HAve a look at this thread, aimed at a VW Golf, but its the same principle

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/193096/1254310.aspx#1254310


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What guage wire you running? I'd get a better/bigger fuse holder for it, also make sure the rear battery is safely secured so as not to ground out on you. 
I can see one fuse blowing but two is not good, it also says that something is happening that should not be, like the battery grounding out or what eva.
Make sure the rear battery is grounded out WELL!!!! To the frame with a nut and bolt also a grounding eye too.

the battery in the rear saves power up to be drained when the bass hits, not really there for powering. Really only needed when the bass thumps hard as opposed to a power capacitor, witch stores up power for the thump of the bass but is then empty if the bass was to hit again really fast. 
Need more ask!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

carsey said:


> That extra battery in the boot wont make any difference. Maybe just slightly longer running time.
> 
> HAve a look at this thread, aimed at a VW Golf, but its the same principle
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/193096/1254310.aspx#1254310


Hey Carsey, 
It is used in place of a capacitor not as an extra charging unit, it is also understood (usually) that a bigger alternator is needed in this kind of setup.



> BATCAPS
> Something I hadn’t heard of until very recently,but basically a very small battery with the discharge characteristics of a capacitor,so the best of both without the disadvantages of either.
> These don’t need a split charge system as you would if you were running a second battery,but are wired directly across the amp’s power terminals,and so effectively always in parallel with the car’s alternator and chassis battery.In fact they are said to be able to supply enough current in short bursts to be able to crank a small engine should your chassis battery not be able to,something a powercap could never do as it would be fully discharged in well under a second.Real world tests have shown them to increase the voltage and current available to power hungry amplifiers,so taking some of the strain off the cars original electrical system. More information about Batcaps can be found here:- http://www.batcap.net/


----------

